# WTB Skiff



## CharlieZip67 (Feb 9, 2013)

Down here in North Carolina, I'm in the market for a 21 or 23 foot Carolina skiff, or skiff like boat, fairly new


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

My buddy in Wilmington has one that he has decided to sell. I think it's a 20' but I could be wrong. I think he wants around 7,000 or 8,000. PM me if you want his number.


----------

